# cedar hot tub



## grizz070 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello all:

I am and have been looking for some time for cedar hot tub plans, I know I can purchase them through a number online retailers or on ebay however it has been my experience that some of these are not even worth the 2 ply toilet paper they are printed on.

Anybody have a set of working plans that have been tried tested and true or alternatively link me into a site where I can at least view the plan before I purchase.

I have looked at the Rona and home depot plans and have to say the least not been impressed

thanx for any help you have to give.


The grizz


----------

